# AFL Rumble at the Rock 2



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

March 5, 2010

Seminole Hard Rock Hotel and Casino,
Hollywood, Florida, United States 

Dhafir “Da Da 5000” Harris vs. Cedric James
Steve Bruno vs. Reggie Pena
Dan Cramer vs. Ever Nunez
Mike Bernhard vs. Ariel Gandulla
Vagner Rocha vs. Valdir Araujo Jr.
Manny Reyes Jr. vs. Mike Bruno
Ailton Barbosa vs. Yoandi Inchaustegui
Mike Ortiz vs. James Wynn
Tony Crothers vs. Charles Champion
Kevin Ozorio vs. Ray Fuentes


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

bump up


----------

